# Fallen Angels?



## RavenGuard123 (Jun 6, 2009)

Are the dark angels whom splintered away from the main legion really tratior
cus i read an old chaos space marine codex an inside it was this fallen angel being interogated an he said something about the blade which lion used and how cypher would present it to the emperour would remove the stain upon thier souls or something like da anyways i was reading on an it shows cypher and a squad of fallen angels can fight alongside imperial guardsmen 
so the question is are the fallen angels evil or trying to repent?:alcoholic:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i believe that there are really traitors, theres a short story in "Let the Galaxy Burn" omnibus of short stories, that shows that some have turned from the emperor's light.

however i believe that the majority of them have / are trying to "forget the past" and are just living normal lives...although i find it hard to believe that a 7 foot giant, that never dies, normal


----------



## RavenGuard123 (Jun 6, 2009)

ya plus it woul be kinda hard to be normal with the deathwing on their backs


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

During the last days of the Heresy war had befallen Caliban. One half of the first legion sided with Luther believeing they were abandoned _by_ their Primarch and the great crusade and left to watch over dis-gruntled farmers. The other half had been fighting _for_ the Emperor and LEJ one countless worlds, including Tiamet which will be in the next HH book- Fallen Angels. Now when the loyal Angels arrived chapter master Astelan ordered the guns of the Rock to fire upon the returning fleet. LEJ flew into a rage and personally led the assault upon his homeworld, taking the Chaos powered leader, Luther, in personall combat and triumphing he wounded his former friend but could not bring himself to kill him but the courdly Luther sent a blast towards the Primarch mortally wounding him. Meanwhile the fleet had been bombarding Caliban until it began to tear itself apart when a warp storm engulfed Caliban, sending the Fallen Angels to every corner of the galaxy. Lej however dissapeared and was thought lost by his battle worn legion but the truth was far more sinister. LEJ had been whisked away at the last moment by the (maybe Daemonicin my opinion) Watchers In The Dark to the very centre of the Rock. The only survivng part of Caliban. He was placed into a chamber that can only be opened from the inside thus why he cannot escape because he is in a heavy sleep.


Back to the Fallen. After the War On Caliban many Fallen realised what fools they had been in letting the foul forces of Chaos corrupt them, utilising their jealousy and anger against their brothers. Those who did tried to make a living some by becoming mercanaries and others by rouge traders but many more did not repent and joined warbands from the Legions or formed their own in a eternal crusade against the Emperor.

Famous Fallen-

Luther- Among the first of the Dark Angels to fall against LEJ, now resides within the Rock, now a raving madman who says that LEJ will absolve the Fallen.

Astelan- Famous for ordering the weapons of Caliban to fire upon the returning fleet, captured where he told how _he _ had ordered the attack, now resides in the Rock.

Cypher- Probaly the most famous of the Fallen Angels, Cypher however is not his name for it is a rank. his allegiance is unknown but it is believed that he is trying to return the Lion Sword to the Emperor and seek his forgivness.

Hope that helps, DA


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It is certain that a number of the 'Fallen' have completley fallen(!) to Chaos and merely become Chaos Marines. But its plausable that some still think they themselves were betrayed by the Lion and seek forgiveness.

Note Cyphers actions during the 13th Black Crusade, attacking pointless strongholds and planets seemingly at random, Which then directly brought the Dark Angels into the conflict which in turn greatly aided the Imperials. (It is heavily implied that Cypher did this on purpose to bring the Dark Angels into the conflict which then aided the Imperials)


----------



## quint89 (Jul 18, 2008)

...or did he do it to draw the Dark Angels into a battle leaving him free to... do whatever it is he's upto...


----------



## RavenGuard123 (Jun 6, 2009)

Although the Dark Angels believe that they can only gain forgiveness for their actions by "redeeming" all of the Fallen, others privy to the full tale believe that Cypher may have another answer. These people believe that Cypher's seemingly random appearances conceal a path that is slowly leading towards Holy Terra. They also point to the fact that Cypher carries a sword, yet he never draws it. This could be the sword of Primarch El'Jonson, broken in half and then lost during his final battle with the traitor Luther. One theory states that if Cypher manages to enter the presence of the Emperor of Mankind, the sword will repair itself and the Fallen Angels will be forgiven for their transgressions. Another theory states that it is the black blade of Luther and Cypher wishes to use the sword to slay the dying Emperor's mortal body, thus completing the Star Child cycle or defeating the Imperium.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Quite how he plans to sneak into the most heavy guarded system in the Imperium, to the most heavly guarded planet, then to the most heavly guarded spot on said planet and then walk past a legion of Custodians and several titans is quite beyond me.

Also, finding one desription (loyal, chaos, neutral etc.) is impossible because there not all the same, some have fallen, some are loyal, some want to just hide. Personally i think that to come to a conclusion without all the facts is unwise but as all the facts arnt available then i would say that perhaps maybe it wasnt completely one factor. Maybe Luthor was evil but LeJ had turned to the powers of chaos in the same way a radical inquisitor to help the Imperium? Maybe it happened the other way around? Maybe a Word Bearer killed Luthor and pretended to be him? We wont ever know


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

DA are the disfunctional family of the SMs. Space Wolves are the bigger Brothers that like to beat down there siblings wherever possible. Blood Angels are the kids who like playing with matches and droll at the mouth like rabid dogs. Ultramarines are the poster children of the SMs, all apperance and no bite, pansies. Im done raving for now :wink:


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> DA are the disfunctional family of the SMs. Space Wolves are the bigger Brothers that like to beat down there siblings wherever possible. Blood Angels are the kids who like playing with matches and droll at the mouth like rabid dogs. Ultramarines are the poster children of the SMs, all apperance and no bite, pansies. Im done raving for now :wink:


Nice way of putting it. :victory:


----------

